# Unknown burl and coco mouthpiece



## Hagermanscustomcalls (May 10, 2015)

http://i566.Rule #2/albums/ss104/REDFISH-71/dcfaf27ecfd6e1d0b3f40b09e921a7ab.jpg

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC (May 10, 2015)

Outstanding, Dave!


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 10, 2015)

Very nice call David! Looks like BLM to me but beautiful regardless of what kind of wood it is


----------



## Nature Man (May 11, 2015)

Very nice wood on both counts. Chuck


----------

